# im so excited!!



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hey all,
as you all know i took dufeston to get me a af and then from day 2 - 6 i took clomid 100mg.

i finished taking clomid tuesday!!

well yesterday me and my hubby was in boots saw 1 of those fertility moniters for almost£100 all but a penny but anyways we decided to buy 1! 

we read up and decided that well start using it only to realise that its not my first day of my cycle that was a while ago so we managed to find out how to add 5 days onto it and couldent do know more but on day 6 you test and even though think im on about day 11 if not more into mine then thought itll still show my result so i took the test and it says if you have 2 bars you have high fertility so a high chance of getting pregnant and if you have 3 thats your peak so even higher but today i have 2 bars im so excited means me and my hubby can try tonight and tomorrow before he goes back to plymouth and theres still a chance of me conciving how good is that im so excited!! keep your fingers crossed it works please? as 7 months a long time to wait till i try again!!! but to day been getting really bad sign of me oving?? takecare lv selinaxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Great news !!  The fertility monitors are the same as OPKs which detect LH surge before ovulation...so if you're getting 2 bars this means you're approaching the LH surge....the 3 bars will mean you're having the LH surge....and then you'd usually ovulate about 36 hours later (the monitors don't show actual ovulation...only progesterone blood test or scans can confirm this)

I normally start getting ovulation pains and symptoms from around cd10 onwards and gets progressively worse until I actually ovulate on cd14/15....when I was prescribed clomid a few years ago to boost (release more eggs as ovulate naturally), it just exacerbated the pain and symptoms.

If you're getting some ovulation pain and symptoms then that's a sign that you should be ovulating in next day or so...especially if the monitor is indicating that you're LH levels are rising.

Have fun  ...and fingers crossed 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hopefully i do tomorrow then as if not hubby then gone and dont see him till sat then only see him till 6 am monday and wave him off from the side for 7 months so fingers crossed thanks for the info and support huni i have a scan tuesday hope that dosent do out if i do concive? dont even know what that involves anyideas?? had odd twinge / pians but feel more sick and hot!! maybe so fingers crossed im so excited sad really huh should really get my hopes up so much but i just cant help my self!!!  takecare lv selinaxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You should be fine even if you don't ovulate for a few days and your DH not around....as mentioned in previous message to you, sperm can live for 3-5 days so should still be good few swimmers around when you do ovulate 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hey huni i did add more on to my post sorry did it same time as you writing to me! sorry!!! but thanks yeh fingers crossed thanks so much!! takecare lv selinaxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The scan will most likely be an internal (vaginal) scan...what we commonly call "dildocam" 

This checks to see developing follicles...they normally look for follicles of over 18mm to ensure that when ruptures, the egg is mature and good for fertilisation.

It's Sunday today and if you've not actually got a peak ie LH surge on the fertility monitor then you probably won't ovulate until at least Tuesday....they'll be able to tell this at the scan.  If you have ovulated before the scan then  they should be able to see the ruptured follicle and the corpus luteum which is the area of the follicle that egg ruptured from and which is what releases the hormone progesterone.

Once an egg is released and if it's fertilised then it travels down the fallopian tube, dividing as it goes and this takes about 5 days....an embryo isn't ready to implant until it's 5 days old....implantation happens 5-12dpo.

So a scan on Tuesday won't effect you at all as you probably won't have ovulated by then but if you have then and egg fertilised then embryo will still be in your tube and not your womb at that point.

N x


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

**Mrs S.L .B** said:


> hey all,
> as you all know i took dufeston to get me a af and then from day 2 - 6 i took clomid 100mg.
> 
> i finished taking clomid tuesday!!
> ...


I think you can't add any more than five days onto the monitor. Another thing to bear in mind is always to re-set it in the morning (but hopefully you'll get lucky and won't have to).

I've absent mindedly re-set it in the evening before, due to jet lag, and was then very confused about why it wasn't asking me for a stick all month. It also has a testing window of about three hours, so if you usually test at 7am and sleep in till 10, as I did this morning, it won't ask for a stick at all and your fertility status will be a mystery all day.


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks huni for that info ill bar it inmind luckly ill never get jet lag never ever left uk lmao!!! but thanks so much ill keep it in mind?? takecare lv selinaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Just remembered:

I'm sorry I didn't say before, but if you have PCOS you'll be on 2 blocks for a while: I have PCOS, and I get about a week's worth of "high" fertility before two or three days of "peak".

It's because the monitor measures your levels of 2 hormones: LH and oestrogen, and (I think) PCOS girls produce a lot of LH all the time.

As Minxy says, sperm can live inside you for up to 5 days so you should be OK, but it's another thing to remember.


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hey huni yeh when i tested today i still only had 2 bars 2day and hes now gone and dont see him till saturday afternoon so long wait ill see what my scan says to morrow but not feeling so confidant that it has worked now:-(! oh well well see huh?? takecare lv selinaxxxx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Good luck for the scan.  

If you do get a BFN (and my fingers are crossed that you get a BFP), don't be too discouraged.

Just looking back at last month (yes, I keep a record - that's probably weird, isn't it?) and I had 5 days of 2 blocks and 2 days of "peak".  I also chart my waking body temperature which is a fairly good way of checking when I ovulate.  You're now thinking I have too much time on my hands.  You're probably right.

Also, you might have more "peak" days than me because you're quite a bit younger.


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hey huni!!! thanks for your support! just upseting and hard knowing  that i will have to wait 7 months to even start clomid again as of him going away so even more behind on everything and takes it toll some days spesh alot at mo with him going away only being a week to day its hard!! but thanks takecare lv selinaxxxx


----------

